# Hello fellow haunters!!!



## MichWhiteTiger (Sep 3, 2008)

:jol: I am a first time commercial haunter. I wrote and designed a haunted house for this season...We'll see how good I am... Anyway, I'm a cashier by trade, grandmother of seven, 1 great granddaughter...I live in Southern Michigan,[Wolverine fan]. I go trick or treating with my grandkids every year, this year will be no exception...Even with the haunted house...It's a tradition I adore...Anyway, glad to be here...Talk to all of you soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome.
Glad to have you here!! 
If we get enough Michiganders I'll host a few build sesions.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi MichWhiteTiger - and welcome !!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome mwt..
hope you post pics of your haunt when available..
congrats to you


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard MWT


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome MWT


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, what an ambitious project I hope it works out for you. Welcome to the Forum its a great place. Oh and HELLO.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

From one michigander to another welcome


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

You've come to the right place! There is a WEALTH of haunt knowledge on these boards!


----------

